# Hiking shoes



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone know of a store which sells hiking/walking shoes and boots, preferably in the Paphos or Limassol areas . Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Sports Direct will have some.

Pete


----------

